# Spurs Sign George Hill



## FreeMason Jr.

LINK



> The Spurs took Hill with the 26th selection, but didn’t have to sign him. His agent, Michael Whitaker, said the former IUPUI star participated in summer league with the Spurs and had been working out in San Antonio since Aug. 18, despite the fact that he hadn’t officially signed.
> 
> “The Spurs are a championship organization,” Whitaker said. “They told us all along they wanted to get the deal done, they just wanted to use the time to sign free agents. We just took them at their word.”



BOOOOOO!!!:rant:


----------



## TiMVP2

Noooooooooo


----------



## Redeemed

Why don't you guys like George Hill? Yeah he kinda sucked in the D-League, and is so obviously gay, but he could be a decent player.


----------



## DaRizzle

DienerTime said:


> Why don't you guys like George Hill? Yeah he kinda sucked in the D-League, *and is so obviously gay*, but he could be a decent player.



Is that what your "gaydar" is telling you? Have you heard him speak or are you judging by mannerisms? I dont know anything about him.


----------



## Redeemed

Both. He occasionally speaks with a lisp in his interviews, and makes gay faces while he's talking.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I think DienerTime just _wishes_ he was gay.


----------



## Redeemed

no I can tell when someones gay believe it or not.


----------



## Redeemed




----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh yes. That proves it. Well done, DienerTime


----------



## DaRizzle

No, actually I think that does prove it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

He posted a screen cap of Hill tilting his head, and it proves he's gay?


----------



## Redeemed

It's really way too obvious.


----------



## DaRizzle

No...but if I was a betting man...which I am...I got $50 on gay


----------



## Redeemed

Haha i'd put more than that on it. That pic I just got on google but if you google him and watch interview vids its just wayyy too obvious.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/58KOEnPDc6w&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/58KOEnPDc6w&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



He's definitely soft spoken, but I just don't see how you can jump to the conclusion that he's gay. And if you're going to claim someone is gay just based off of stereotypes, then he can't be gay because he plays basketball.


----------



## DaRizzle

There was the ex NBA player who just came out recently!!!I forget who (i know u r kiddin)


----------



## Redeemed

It's not just steriotypes, sometimes you just have a feeling.


----------



## GNG

DienerTime said:


> It's not just steriotypes, sometimes you just have a feeling.


Diener, if that feeling is in your pants, no one wants to hear about it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DaRizzle said:


> There was the ex NBA player who just came out recently!!!I forget who (i know u r kiddin)


That was part of my point. 




BTW, the guy could very well be gay. I have no idea, but I don't think you can base that assumption off of a handful of interviews he's taken, especially considering he's so nervous in those interviews he's practically whispering.


----------



## Redeemed

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2BlaAbbowV0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2BlaAbbowV0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DaRizzle

Vote for Gay...Just a Big gay ol vote!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

One more time:

I don't think you can base that assumption off of a handful of interviews he's taken, especially considering he's so nervous in those interviews he's practically whispering.


----------



## DaRizzle

ezealen said:


> One more time:
> 
> I don't think you can base that assumption off of a handful of interviews he's taken, especially considering he's so nervous in those interviews he's practically whispering.


duly noted...smart money is on gay


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DaRizzle said:


> duly noted...smart money is on gay


That post was directed towards DienerTime, who posted another video of him so nervous he's almost whispering. I also wouldn't doubt it if all that fidgeting was due to him being nervous as well.


----------



## Redeemed

Do you see other rookies lisping during interviews? They're all nervous.


----------



## DaRizzle

DienerTime said:


> Do you see other rookies lisping during interviews?


Only Smush Parker :yes:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Did it ever occur to you that George Hill just might actually have, you know, a lisp? It's something quite a few straight men, and even some females have.


----------



## DaRizzle

^yes it did


----------



## Redeemed

I can't prove it, no, but I can tell.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DienerTime said:


> I can't prove it, no, but I can tell.


Ok, DienerTime, w/e you say. I really didn't think someone like you would support those stereotypes, but w/e.


----------



## DaRizzle

DienerTime said:


> I can't prove it, no, but I can tell.


Maybe if you meet him and act sexy enough you can prove it :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed

Haha. I'm not supporting a steriotype i'm just saying that its obvious.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DaRizzle said:


> Maybe if you meet him and act sexy enough you can prove it :biggrin:


I think that might look a little something like this:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-59_4hCJX0Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-59_4hCJX0Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TiMVP2

I don't think he's a **** I think its wishful thinking by WeinerTime


----------



## DaRizzle

ezealen said:


> I think that might look a little something like this:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-59_4hCJX0Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-59_4hCJX0Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


perfect


----------



## TiMVP2

And besides, do yall remember Al Thornton on draft day?? Way worse than hill.


----------



## ItalianSpurs

he's only shy, c'mon...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Gay


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yes, you're right. Bumping this thread just to post that is pretty gay.


----------



## Redeemed

DaRizzle said:


> Only Smush Parker :yes:












Wow that is clearly a dude with Smush.


----------



## TiMVP2

Clay Aiken had *****es too. You lose.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I don't think he's gay, cause he used to go out with my friend's sister in high school. I'm not saying that proves anything definitely, but I would be on not gay.


----------



## TiMVP2

Pics of friends sister please?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

No, Timmy, she will not e-date.


----------



## Redeemed

PacersguyUSA said:


> I don't think he's gay, cause he used to go out with my friend's sister in high school. I'm not saying that proves anything definitely, but I would be on not gay.


If that's true i'd put my money on Bi-Sexual.


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> No, Timmy, she will not e-date.


It was a joke :none:


----------



## Ras

DienerTime said:


> If that's true i'd put my money on Bi-Sexual.


Why do you care so much? Also, I'm with ezealen, you seem to just be supporting stereotypes, which I wouldn't expect from you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hill got a little play time in the past two games, and he showed some potential.


----------



## c_dog

he's one of the few productive players the spurs have left now that ginobli and parker are both sitting out. he's got talent so i have no idea why people were against signing him.. just cause he's gay? come on, the spurs would be that much worse without him right now. they need another scorer beside duncan and mason, and hill can provide that until ginobli and parker come back.


----------



## TiMVP2

He's not gay :none: He didn't look good in camps and pre season. And he's from a no name school


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

c_dog said:


> i have no idea why people were against signing him.. just cause he's gay?


You do know that the ones against the signing were the ones saying he wasn't gay, right? And btw, he isn't gay.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good news and bad news for DienerTime. 

Bad news: Hill's hetero.

Good news: His ex-girlfriend posted nudes of him online.


----------

